

Think of time as currency - eykanal
http://shadyacres.tumblr.com/post/31444183000/time-debt

======
dmfdmf
Ayn Rand argued that both money and time are a type of epistemological
measurement, i.e., time is money!

[http://aynrandlexicon.com/lexicon/teleological_measurement.h...](http://aynrandlexicon.com/lexicon/teleological_measurement.html)

